
The history of the /r/xkcd kerfuffle - sillysaurus3
http://www.reddit.com/r/self/comments/1xdwba/the_history_of_the_rxkcd_kerfuffle/
======
sillysaurus3
I posted this to HN to demonstrate that there's still room for a Reddit
competitor, which is interesting.

People often reference Digg's power users as one source for the degradation of
Digg. I think future conversations will also mention Reddit's moderators
leading to the degradation of Reddit.

Maybe Reddit is a case of a system working just well enough that a competing
system can't gain a foothold, like the music industry. On the other hand, with
Reddit's recent actions against the wishes of the community, they may be
passing their baton to a future upstart.

